# Filson Briefcase Repair



## ds23pallas (Aug 22, 2006)

As a follow up to my Barbour Jacket Repair thread (thank you for the responses) I thought I would try the same with an old Filson Original briefcase that I have had for about ten years. I have been using it daily, and carry messenger style - strap over left shoulder, bag hanging over right hip. As you can see, time and wear have taken their toll and the outside pocket has worn and come apart at the leading edge for about 5 cms. I was thinking about sending it back to Filson for repair (or replacement). My question is: has anyone used Filson for repair of any piece of luggage recently and how was the service?


----------



## joal (Jan 18, 2006)

*Filson Customer Service*

While I've never had anything repaired by Filson, my experiences with their customer service have been nothing short of outstanding. I've mentioned this story several times on the board, but I'll re-tell it here:

I bought a bridle leather field satchel (number 252) new on ebay - when I got it, there was some discoloration on the lock. The ebay seller wouldn't do anything about it so I called Filson. They not only replaced the satchel but they refunded my cost to ship the old one to them and shipped me the new one for free. I've never had that kind of service from any other company, period.

I have to belive they'll do everything in their power to help you out. The said multiple times during discussions on the phone, "if you aren't happy, we aren't." And they lived up to it.


----------



## JordanW (Jan 8, 2007)

ds23pallas said:


> I was thinking about sending it back to Filson for repair (or replacement). My question is: has anyone used Filson for repair of any piece of luggage recently and how was the service?


Their service used to be second to none although I have not had an encounter since they were bought out (or whatever happened). A piece of Filson luggage, even if used everyday, should last longer than 10 years if taken care of it but, sadly, I would guess they are going to politely tell you that it's time for a new briefcase.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

I have a Filson wallet on which some stitching came loose. They sent me a new one, NQA.

It's definately worth a shot. The worst thing that will happen is that you'll be where you started. I'd then look at a cobbler to repair your bag - it has great patina from use.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

As a side note, I'd love to see some other pictures of your briefcase just to get an idea of how it looks after a decade of use.


----------



## ds23pallas (Aug 22, 2006)

paper clip said:


> ... it has great patina from use.





AlanC said:


> As a side note, I'd love to see some other pictures of your briefcase just to get an idea of how it looks after a decade of use.


Many of my belongings have a lot of "patina", from my old car to old shoes, clothing and this briefcase. Alan, here are a few more pictures. I have not done any repairs yet. I don't want a new one, so I will probably take it to my repair lady for mending. The bridle leather, heavy duty brass zipper and other hardware are as new. You may be able to see that there are numerous small areas of wear, but I am not worried about my contents spilling out onto the street. The bottom is double layered.

Front

Top

Bottom


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Thanks for the pics. I missed them when you posted them. I'm about to pull the trigger on the Filson large briefcase, I believe.


----------



## ds23pallas (Aug 22, 2006)

AlanC said:


> ^Thanks for the pics. I missed them when you posted them. I'm about to pull the trigger on the Filson large briefcase, I believe.


I spoke to my tailor and she said she will cobble together some patch and repair job. I'm not too concerned about the appearance, but rather the utility. She performed adequately on the repair of my similiarly battered Barbour Beaufort a month or so ago. Her location is handy, and cost is reasonable. I can post a picture, if you like.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I'd love to see it. I ordered a Filson 257 last night.


----------



## ds23pallas (Aug 22, 2006)

My little tailor patched up my briefcase in a couple of hours this morning with a piece of denim. Sturdy and servicable, I'm well enough satisfied. Around the corner I visited a shop that sells Filson and a replacement would be over $200. Repair job $30. If I keep this up, perhaps it will look like a patchwork madras in fifty years.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Hmmm. I must admit that wouldn't have been my choice. Glad it's plugging along, though.

For a replacement take a look at , add it to the cart and then use the coupon code 'INSANE' and check the price. It might well be more palatable.


----------



## ds23pallas (Aug 22, 2006)

AlanC said:


> Hmmm. I must admit that wouldn't have been my choice. Glad it's plugging along, though.
> 
> For a replacement take a look at , add it to the cart and then use the coupon code 'INSANE' and check the price. It might well be more palatable.


Not the ideal, but that was really the best match she could find from her bits and pieces. The mismatch of colour is exagerated a little in the picture as well. This patched part is next to my side (thus the wear), so I am fine with it until I decide I need a new one. Hope you enjoy yours!


----------



## htchmn (Nov 5, 2006)

If you had called Filson they would have sent you matching cloth to do the repair, I did this a year ago with an item that they would have replace but that I wanted to repair.


----------



## DC Toff (Jun 6, 2006)

Filson's customer service is outstanding. I recently had a broken strap on my backpack that was about six years old. They had me send it in so they could take a look at it and gave me a choice of having the old one repaired (at their cost, I believe) or receiving an identical new rucksack, as it would cost them the same to fix it as replace it (sadly true for most things these days). Since it was getting a little ratty at the corners, I opted for the new bag and it was here in a week.

They are great, have even refunded the difference on items that have gone on sale shortly after my purchasing them. Smart though, because I buy at least a few Filson items every year and sing their praises...


----------



## Cbfox (Nov 29, 2019)

DC Toff said:


> Filson's customer service is outstanding. I recently had a broken strap on my backpack that was about six years old. They had me send it in so they could take a look at it and gave me a choice of having the old one repaired (at their cost, I believe) or receiving an identical new rucksack, as it would cost them the same to fix it as replace it (sadly true for most things these days). Since it was getting a little ratty at the corners, I opted for the new bag and it was here in a week.
> 
> They are great, have even refunded the difference on items that have gone on sale shortly after my purchasing them. Smart though, because I buy at least a few Filson items every year and sing their praises...


Unfortunately they wouldn't repair my briefcase - said it was too far gone. I'll do it myself.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

There are three young chaps in the Filson HQ whose job it is to take those items that are too far gone to repair and reincarnate them into one-of-a-kind . . . things. I told them they had the best job in the company because for 40 hours a week they engage their creativity. You should have let them have a go at your case.


----------



## Cbfox (Nov 29, 2019)

Oldsarge said:


> There are three young chaps in the Filson HQ whose job it is to take those items that are too far gone to repair and reincarnate them into one-of-a-kind . . . things. I told them they had the best job in the company because for 40 hours a week they engage their creativity. You should have let them have a go at your case.


I was unaware of that as an option. They didn't call or email, just mailed it back with the letter. At least they didn't throw it out.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Give them a call here: 1-800-624-0201. They will be open for another 2 1/2 hours and ask about the service. The guys I talked to were very personable.


----------



## Cbfox (Nov 29, 2019)

Oldsarge said:


> Give them a call here: 1-800-624-0201. They will be open for another 2 1/2 hours and ask about the service. The guys I talked to were very personable.


Thanks. I'll give them a call on Monday when I figure out whether I should ship it back for that or repair it myself. It's honestly not that bad, which is why I was surprised they thought it was too far gone. I would have been willing to pay them for the repair. Maybe they get too many complaints following repairs.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Cbfox said:


> It's honestly not that bad, which is why I was surprised they thought it was too far gone.


 I appreciate the desire to cling where prime has passed, but c'mon. _It's not that bad._ Really? It's filthy. Ripped, torn, coming apart and generally abused. Why would you second guess the pros at Filson? Consider a new one. In a dark color that doesn't show grime. The abuse you've photographed didn't happen overnight (did it? Attacked by a mad dog?), why didn't you catch this when it was just starting to go?


----------



## Cbfox (Nov 29, 2019)

Peak and Pine said:


> I appreciate the desire to cling where prime has passed, but c'mon. _It's not that bad._ Really? It's filthy. Ripped, torn, coming apart and generally abused. Why would you second guess the pros at Filson? Consider a new one. In a dark color that doesn't show grime. The abuse you've photographed didn't happen overnight (did it? Attacked by a mad dog?), why didn't you catch this when it was just starting to go?


Wow. Sorry for expressing my opinion about how bad the damage is (and in your eyes, being clearly wrong). I figured what filson as too far gone would be useful for others here.

And of course it didn't happen over night; I've carried it daily for 11 years into NYC. But I'd call that "use" rather than "abuse."

Further, for the record, small tears began after a couple of years and I spoke to Filson and they said they'd wait until they are further along if it doesn't bother me.

Why would I second guess the pros at Filson? Because it is a business and they don't like to take a loss and like to make money. And because I feel that more and more, companies/employees don't stand behind their products and take the easy way out. That's not a dig at Filson, just my own opinion about the state of affairs that others may disagree with.


----------



## Cbfox (Nov 29, 2019)

Cbfox said:


> Wow. Sorry for expressing my opinion about how bad the damage is (and in your eyes, being clearly wrong). I figured what filson as too far gone would be useful for others here.
> 
> And of course it didn't happen over night; I've carried it daily for 11 years into NYC. But I'd call that "use" rather than "abuse."
> 
> ...


Oh, and one last thought and I'll get off my soap box for now (no offense intended, just to give a differing opinion). I keep things past their prime. I have 10+ year old dress shoes that have been recrafted more than twice and I got rid of my last car after more than 15 years. And one would argue that my wife is past her prime, but I still stubbornly hold on to her.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Cbfox said:


> Wow. Sorry for expressing my opinion about how bad the damage is (and in your eyes, being clearly wrong). I figured what filson as too far gone would be useful for others here.
> 
> And of course it didn't happen over night; I've carried it daily for 11 years into NYC. But I'd call that "use" rather than "abuse."
> 
> ...


Of course the bag is your own property and you can treat it however you want. That I wouldn't carry a bag that looked like that has no bearing, except to prompt me to reply to your publicly posted wonderment at why Filson would turn you down. You don't think though that carrying a canvas bag for 11 years daily into NYC is stretching it, that the bag has paid you back in spades and that Cyber Monday might be a swell time to slip into a new one?


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

And a srcond thought from me too. Fully with you on hanging on to stuff so dearly won. But it has to appear to have aged with grace and care, the stuffing can't be coming through the mattress. (You've kept your wife probably longer than I kept mine. Congrats.)


----------



## Cbfox (Nov 29, 2019)

Peak and Pine said:


> And a srcond thought from me too. Fully with you on hanging on to stuff so dearly won. But it has to appear to have aged with grace and care, the stuffing can't be coming through the mattress. (You've kept your wife probably longer than I kept mine. Congrats.)





Peak and Pine said:


> Of course the bag is your own property and you can treat it however you want. That I wouldn't carry a bag that looked like that has no bearing, except to prompt me to reply to your publicly posted wonderment at why Filson would turn you down. You don't think though that carrying a canvas bag for 11 years daily into NYC is stretching it, that the bag has paid you back in spades and that Cyber Monday might be a swell time to slip into a new one?


It is one thing to say that you disagree with the state of repair, but to allege that it was abused and attacked by a dog?

Why not take advantage of cyber Monday? I'm shooting for F.I.R.E. 
It may be that I don't belong here with my opinions, and that's ok too. We all don't belong everywhere.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

_It may be that I don't belong here with my opinions, and that's ok too. We all don't belong everywhere._.

You belong just fine. Stay and enjoy. But If you come in from a down pour and I ask if you fell overboard, understand the remark for what it is. It's not alleging anything. It's foolish talk. I excell at this. Welcome to Ask Andy.


----------



## Cbfox (Nov 29, 2019)

For appropriate context for future readers, the Filson Guarantee reads:

*OUR GUARANTEE*
We guarantee every item made by Filson. No more, no less. We believe in our products and stand by the quality of workmanship, craftsmanship and materials in each one. We guarantee the lifetime of each item against failure or damage in its intended usage.
*OUR GUARANTEE COVERS:*

Every item for the lifetime of the product
Failure of workmanship and craftsmanship
Failure of materials
Production defects
Our guarantee does not cover general wear and damage caused by accident or by using the item for other than its intended purpose. This includes animal damage, damage caused by mishandling via airline or third party shipping companies, extreme wear and third-party alterations made to the item. Likewise, fluctuating fit, abuse of product, and disregard for the product care instructions are not covered. Due to the unique nature of Filson Restoration Bags and Old Wolf branded items, they cannot be replaced under our guarantee. Our guarantee applies to all Filson items purchased by authorized retailers. Please note every item is subject to an evaluation by our Returns Team.


----------

